# Change the oil in my 6.2 litre diesel...



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Checked the oil for the first time today in my 85 Blazer. Guy I bought it from(mechanic) told me he changed ALL fluids. Never had a diesel before, but the oil was BLACK. I'm guessing it's time for a change??? I have only put a few hundred miles on this thing. The oil filter looks new.

Last time I checked all oil looked similar.... Thanks for any responses


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a DIESEL. The oil will be black.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

If 6 2s are like the 6 5s you can change the oil and 60miles down the road it ll be black as coal. Just the way they got the block I guess. Must be lots of areas where oil can pool and stay.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response guys. Like I said, my first diesel, so I am still learning...:salute:


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

My plow truck is a chevy (why I'm here) but my diesel is a Ford. As others have said, you can change the oil drive around the block and it will be Black. Just in case you don't know, when you do change it mine uses 15 Qts. I'm sure the chevy is close to that.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmm...my 6.5 takes 7 quarts...and yes, normal for it to go black right away...if in doubt, check the condition of your oil filter...does it look new ? if not, I would spend $40 and do an oil change right away...cheap insurance...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

This makes me feel a little better. Changed the oil in my Isuzu skid steer engine this summer after who knows how long. Shut it down, checked it, black. I should probably change it again though, eh?


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

pmorrissette;973764 said:


> hmmm...my 6.5 takes 7 quarts...and yes, normal for it to go black right away...if in doubt, check the condition of your oil filter...does it look new ? if not, I would spend $40 and do an oil change right away...cheap insurance...


What year is yours? My 95 takes 10


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Stan MI;973749 said:


> My plow truck is a chevy (why I'm here) but my diesel is a Ford. As others have said, you can change the oil drive around the block and it will be Black. Just in case you don't know, when you do change it mine uses 15 Qts. I'm sure the chevy is close to that.


It's the nature of the beast.By it's design and type of fuel,any diesel will have black looking oil very shortly after a changeout.Completely normal and safe.If you're referring to a Dmax,they hold 10 qts.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Most diesel oils are "high detergent" and make it black quickly. I used a "low detergent" diesel oil in one of my semi's and it was much slower to get black. There are benefits to low detergent and likely drawbacks as well. Just research the oil you want to use and ignore the color. I now only have one diesel and that is a 6.5 in my pickup. I run Shell Rotella T 15w40 and 0w40 SB in the winter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Not all diesels turn the oil black right away. A lot of it depends on what sort of emissions control equipment is on your engine. For example an engine with EGR (exhaust gas recirculation) will turn black more quickly than one that does not have it. The pre 04.5 Cummins engine oil will stay clean longer than the 04.5 oil because of this feature. The addition of an additional injection events also contributes to the oil turning black almost instantly in the 04.5+ trucks. In these cases exhaust emissions are reduced, but it sure looks bad when you pull the dipstick. Oil analisys results come back with contaminants at acceptable levels however.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i had a 94 dodge cummins, the oil stayed clean for quite a while in it
probably around 3 or 4 thousand the oil would start to turn dark.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My experience with diesels has been that they go dark pretty quick. Only when the oil gets really thick and won't come off the dipstick do you need to worry!!!  j/k of course...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anybody that doesn't want black oil and/or wants extreme changeout intervals can install a centrifuge just like the big boys use who run cross country.The oil will always stay golden or whatever original color it was.Pricey,but worth it if you run boocoo miles.


----------

